# Varanus glauerti



## mummabear (Jul 4, 2012)

I received my two very exciting new additions yesterday. Two six month old Varanus glauerti. I purchased them from Reptile City in SA. Just a few quick snaps to show them off. I could only get shots of 1 as the other was nestled tightly into a crevice. Will get more shots once settled in.
These are the Arnhem Land form, which are smaller and with the red bands. My understanding is they are soon to be named a new species.


----------



## Pilbarensis (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow, you're very lucky. Pity we can't keep them here in VIC.


----------



## mrkos (Jul 4, 2012)

Nice monitors I got some from the same clutch sent up from Jason 2 months ago they are absolutely mesmerizing to look at and watch one of mine is dog tame and will crawl onto and sit on my hand. I will never forget the feeling I got when I saw them in the flesh for the first time cheers


----------



## jordanmulder (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow I'm so jelous lol! One of my dream species to keep!


----------



## Mroads75 (Jul 5, 2012)

Very nice,  Have always loved these kinds of lizards......


----------



## Smithers (Jul 5, 2012)

Very noice MB


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Jul 5, 2012)

yes very nice mummabear congrats


----------



## mummabear (Jul 5, 2012)

Here is the other one. I wish i could take a good photo.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jul 5, 2012)

How big do these guys grow?


----------



## mummabear (Jul 5, 2012)

I think the Arnhem land ones only grow to about 50cm in total length and the Kimberley ones grow to about 70cm. Their tails are about 2/3 of their total body length.


----------



## mrkos (Jul 6, 2012)

Are they feeding well for you yet mine took a couple of days to settle in their hunting style is awesom they can certainly move quick when they want something. Could you put up a pic of their enclosure that rock looks awesom also what substrate are you using? cheers mark


----------



## ArcticMonkey (Jul 6, 2012)

I didn't realise there was a smaller form, these guys are definitely on my must have list. Hopefully they become more common in captivity here like they are in the rest of the world.



mummabear said:


> I think the Arnhem land ones only grow to about 50cm in total length and the Kimberley ones grow to about 70cm. Their tails are about 2/3 of their total body length.


----------



## Bushfire (Jul 7, 2012)

mummabear said:


> These are the Arnhem Land form, which are smaller and with the red bands. My understanding is they are soon to be named a new species.



Unfortunately these are not the Arnhem land ones. Those have more of a bluish tinge to them. These are just a redish form of the ones Gavin caught at bullio station near the WA / NT border.


----------



## eipper (Jul 8, 2012)

The three pops of glauerti have been threatened to be named for over ten yrs now. When someone starts looking at some of these small monitor groups they will be able to name quite a few species


----------



## ArcticMonkey (Jul 8, 2012)

Wouldn't be surprised Scott. I have two different forms of 'V. gilleni' and the differences between them are huge. The markings, head shape and even the length of the tail relative to body size are very different.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Jul 8, 2012)

good luck with them......only 4 days ago, i put my 2 youngest ones to gether for the very first time.they were 2 months old when i bought them, now 2 and 1 half years old..they are big, strong, beautiful..., but mine are only the common, everyday type of V. glauteri


----------



## mrkos (Jul 8, 2012)

sesa-sayin said:


> good luck with them......only 4 days ago, i put my 2 youngest ones to gether for the very first time.they were 2 months old when i bought them, now 2 and 1 half years old..they are big, strong, beautiful..., but mine are only the common, everyday type of V. glauteri


Have you managed to breed any of these common everyday type of glauerti before sesa or is this your first time at breeding them? From what I have read husbandry of these monitors is fairly straight forward but problems seem to arise when breeding starts. I have my two together they seem to get along well I may separate when they get older as my monitor breeding experience is nil I would hate lose one through a breeding mishap


----------



## sesa-sayin (Jul 10, 2012)

mrkos said:


> Have you managed to breed any of these common everyday type of glauerti before sesa or is this your first time at breeding them? From what I have read husbandry of these monitors is fairly straight forward but problems seem to arise when breeding starts. I have my two together they seem to get along well I may separate when they get older as my monitor breeding experience is nil I would hate lose one through a breeding mishap


MRKOS no.! have not bred this species before..when I put them together the other day, there was about 1 hour of Surprise!! Surprise!!!!!!!! then they have settled down to a hum-drum existance...certainly no sign of aggression


----------



## shaneb (Jul 10, 2012)

.


----------



## moussaka (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow, they are stunning lizards! Congratulations!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 10, 2012)

Very nice lizards. I recently saw some of these in the wild in the Eastern Kimberley and it is probably the most stunning reptile I have ever seen. I was also told by researchers there that the Eastern Kimberley ones are much smaller than those of Mitchell Plateau about 50cm, so if the Arnhem land population individuals arealso that size probably they are similar in size to the Eastern Kimberley ones. (The biggest one the people I asked had measured in 3 years at that study site there of catching monitors was 56cm.)


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jul 10, 2012)

Little stunners! Does anyone know a locale for the "red-barred" form? Are they Bullo animals??


----------



## mrkos (Jul 11, 2012)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Very nice lizards. I recently saw some of these in the wild in the Eastern Kimberley and it is probably the most stunning reptile I have ever seen. I was also told by researchers there that the Eastern Kimberley ones are much smaller than those of Mitchell Plateau about 50cm, so if the Arnhem land population individuals arealso that size probably they are similar in size to the Eastern Kimberley ones. (The biggest one the people I asked had measured in 3 years at that study site there of catching monitors was 56cm.)


That specimen you have photographed in your thread is the most stunning Kimberly rock monitor I have ever seen Definetely a nice photo of a truly amazing species.


----------



## mummabear (Aug 4, 2012)

They are settling in well.


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 4, 2012)

Looking good mummabear! They are definitely one of the nicest sp. of Varanid.

Any shots of their set up? It looks very naturalistic from the glimpses I can see of it in your pics.


----------



## mummabear (Aug 4, 2012)

Their enclosure. They spend all morning out then after lunch time go and hind under their favourite spot, their water bowl. You can see a bit of a tail poking out.


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks good, thanks. I really like that background.. Did it come with the tank or you bought it elsewhere?


----------



## mummabear (Aug 4, 2012)

It from Universal Rock. I love their stuff. Amazing Amazon has some of their products.


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 4, 2012)

ScottyHerps said:


> Wow, you're very lucky. Pity we can't keep them here in VIC.



Very nice indeed!

But pardon my ignorance... how come not allowed to keep in VIC, but sold in the UK?

Don't understand the politics!?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dozerman (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats easy rvcasa. Its because Victorians don't deserve them :lol:


----------



## richardsc (Aug 12, 2012)

very nice mb,good to see reptile city doing well with them


scott its not just the small monitors that need work there,the gouldi complex is highly variable to

good luck with them,those lucky enough to have them,be great to see them become more available


----------



## chapmand (Aug 16, 2012)

cracking animals  looking good


----------



## proreptile (Aug 16, 2012)

I want one so bad. Got to love monitors.


----------



## Pilbarensis (Sep 10, 2012)

EDIT: Sorry, slight mix up with times and things... If anyone wants to delete the post go ahead.

Cheers, Scotty


----------



## mummabear (Sep 19, 2012)

Things have been looking good the last couple of days.


----------



## Chris (Sep 19, 2012)

Things are looking promising for Jason & Michael this year. Give them a call if you're keen on a KRM, the waiting list is long


----------



## No-two (Sep 19, 2012)

I'll buy some of these in a heartbeat once they're on the victorian species list. Very pretty animals, good luck.


----------



## wasgij (Sep 19, 2012)

No-two said:


> I'll buy some of these in a heartbeat once they're on the victorian species list. Very pretty animals, good luck.



Same, really hanging out for more monitors to be added.


----------

